# can you recover a closed ichat conversation?



## kcir (Oct 23, 2006)

I need to find a closed ichat conversation. I did not save the ichat and it is really important to reopen. Mac osx 10.4.7.
I could not find any help on the internet or from Apple site.
Does anyone have any idea if this is possible?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 23, 2006)

What service are you chatting through? I know that gtalk saves all chats..


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 24, 2006)

If you have set in iChat pereferences (> messsages > automatically save chat transcripts) iChat to save your chats, you'll be set.
If that's not set to save ... then the other party might have saved it, and/or the server. The servers are by default set to save them AFAIK but that will be a lot more hard to retrieve...


----------

